# Log of "net/nss-pam-ldapd"



## Leander (May 25, 2014)

I keep on getting lots of messages like these:

```
May 25 18:46:34 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [ac75e1] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:34 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [6f59b2] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [6a1853] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [636f04] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [0db58f] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [0b1daf] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [ca13fc] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [e65e86] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [48089a] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:42 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [2d312f] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:43 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [f878aa] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:43 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [ba2518] <group="0"> request denied by validnames option
May 25 18:46:43 Storage-03 nslcd[15740]: [d9b7c3] <passwd="0"> request denied by validnames option
```
I can not explain where those eg. [15740] or [d9b7c3] are coming from. No one is trying to connect to the machine - it is also not available from the internet ... so this is weird? Is it possible that it has something to do with LDAP's internal monitoring support (which I have activated)? 

```
[...]
database    monitor
access to dn.subtree="cn=Monitor"
    by dn.exact="cn=${LDAP_ROOT_USR},${DCs,,}" write
    by users read
    by * none
[...]
```
Does anyone know what this means and how to prevent it?
Thanks


----------

